# Will Milwaukee's M12 FUEL be enough?



## Flameboy54 (May 6, 2017)

Hi all, 

Just recently switched careers into joinery and started in a new millwork shop. 

I currently have the M12 brushed drill/impact combo and thinking about about upgrading to the M12 FUEL line to be closer inline with everyone else in the shop who's running a range of 18v systems, primary Makita with some Milwaukee and Dewalt. 

I'm looking for opinions outside of my shop on the M12 FUEL, weather it will be suffice for day-to-day in-shop tasks. I'm primary leaning towards the M12 line because of it's smaller form factor and lighter weight. The lower price point is a bonus too. 

Those in the joinery trade or familiar with the day-to-day operations of a millwork shop, what are your thoughts? Can I get away with the smaller M12 FUEL or should I go all in on the M18? TIA.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I run M12 Fuel and M18 Fuel drills. I love the M12 and use it for the majority of my work and it has a surprising amount of power but occasionally I do need the power of an 18v tool. In my opinion you should buy the 18v. It's better to have the power and not need it than to need it and not have it. I only bought my 12v system after buying the 18v. The 12v is very convenient but not having a larger drill is missing a fundamental tool.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

If you go 18 you will be much much happier. Whatever you have to do to get it done, just do it. Take our word for it.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

The M18 compact brushless is damn near the same size as the M12, but with a better grip, a little more power, and then you're in the 18v system for other tools you may need.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

No problems here with the M12 as my everyday drivers. I have a couple of 3.0 hr batteries that help. 

I have the M18 also. Agree with what has been said.

I think I have 8 or so M12 and M18 plus batteries. All CPO Recon.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Golden view said:


> The M18 compact brushless is damn near the same size as the M12, but with a better grip, a little more power, and then you're in the 18v system for other tools you may need.


I have both the M18 fuel compact driver and drill and the M12 fuel driver and drill kits. With the batteries on the M18 is noticeably bigger then the M12. I'll try to get some pictures of them side by side tomorrow. 

I love my m12 fuel for everyday use. It has tons of power and is very lite and compact. That being said it all depends on what you're needing them for as to which one would be better for you. Are you just going to be using it to drive smaller screws all day long into pre drilled holes? If so I would think the M12 with a few batteries would be great for you. They make different amp hour batteries for them also. Now if you're going to be running 3" deck screws all day long the m12 isn't for you.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

That new M18 Surge is an absolute gem! It's got a lot of power, very quiet and small and lightweight. It's a great improvement on an already great impact driver.


_____________


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

I would say buy the M12 Fuel setup and give it a try. You have 30 days to return it for a full refund if you are not happy. Home Depot and the like offer that guarantee. Although for cabinet type screws I just started using the M12 Fuel Screwdriver over the impact. 

The Fuel M12 impact driver I have routinely drives 3 1/8" GRK screws with ease...typically. The drill has drilled 3" holes on low speed into 3/4" ply. I only bust out the 18volt stuff when more power is needed, which is not very often.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

I put my m12 fuel next to my m18 fuel today and the 18 is a lot bigger. They both have a place and purpose. Like I said before if you're just popping screws in pre drilled holes in cabinets you will be fine with the m12. If it's a million screws in a deck then you should go with the m18. All depends on what you're using it for.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

There might be some confusion. There are at least 6 M18 drills. The compact brushless, non-fuel, is shorter than the M12 fuel drill (from back to chuck).

I do own the newer big Fuel M18, and the M12 Fuel 2 speed screwdriver, which is smaller because it doesn't have a regular chuck. The screwdriver is my go to for cabinet work.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Closest comparison I could find. This is not the M12 fuel, but it's close in size. Of course you can put a smaller battery on the M12 too.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Golden view said:


> There might be some confusion. There are at least 6 M18 drills. The compact brushless, non-fuel, is shorter than the M12 fuel drill (from back to chuck).
> 
> I do own the newer big Fuel M18, and the M12 Fuel 2 speed screwdriver, which is smaller because it doesn't have a regular chuck. The screwdriver is my go to for cabinet work.


Aren't all fuel drills brushless? 

_________________


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Aren't all fuel drills brushless?
> 
> _________________


All Fuel are brushless and is the premium line but there is a mid-priced option that is brushless but not Fuel. They are slightly lower powered.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Yeah. Way to keep it simple Milwaukee.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Golden view said:


> There might be some confusion. There are at least 6 M18 drills. The compact brushless, non-fuel, is shorter than the M12 fuel drill (from back to chuck).
> 
> I do own the newer big Fuel M18, and the M12 Fuel 2 speed screwdriver, which is smaller because it doesn't have a regular chuck. The screwdriver is my go to for cabinet work.





Californiadecks said:


> Golden view said:
> 
> 
> > There might be some confusion. There are at least 6 M18 drills. The compact brushless, non-fuel, is shorter than the M12 fuel drill (from back to chuck).
> ...


All brushless are fuel drills and drivers. 

No confusion here. I have both the m12 and m18 fuel drivers and drill kits. I took pictures but can't upload from my phone for some reason. I'm not sure why anyone would use a m18 with a 2 amp battery? I only have 5 and 9 amp batteries for my m18. But my m12 is way smaller and lighter then my m18. I try to get pictures up later.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

platinumLLC said:


> All brushless are fuel drills and drivers.
> 
> No confusion here. I have both the m12 and m18 fuel drivers and drill kits. I took pictures but can't upload from my phone for some reason. I'm not sure why anyone would use a m18 with a 2 amp battery? I only have 5 and 9 amp batteries for my m18. But my m12 is way smaller and lighter then my m18. I try to get pictures up later.


There are 2 lines of brushless. Fuel and Brushless.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks Youngin', I didn't know that.


_____________


----------

